# SAW 3D



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2010)

This movie made me happy inside. And I think it was worth 3D.


What are your opinions?


Bringing back the guy from the original, genius.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 6, 2010)

I have never watched a Saw film and I don't ever intend to. especially not in overpriced 3D.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 11, 2010)

I've never watched any of the Saw series, either.

From what I've seen and heard, they seem to basically be "People getting tortured and killed in horrible ways: THE MOVIE!"... which means they pretty much made an _entire series_ of movies that revolves around three of the things I hate seeing more than anything else in movies: torture, excessive blood and gore, and people screaming in pain (well okay, that's hearing rather than seeing, but still.)

So... I don't think I'll ever watch any of them.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 11, 2010)

The first two were good. Last Halloween I got together a bunch of people from my Philosophy class and we watched a marathon of all the ones on DVD at that time - so up to number five. The first wasn't gory - not as gory as the others at least - but it was more psychological, asking how strong was your will to live and how far would you go to survive. It was people who didn't care for their lives and wished for more or threw it away - this is what angered Jigsaw and made him test them. The second mixed it up by forcing these people together in one test. There were individual traps for each that they were meant to undergo separately but with everyone panicking, arguing and fighting each other, some were forced into others tests and others didn't survive long enough to face the tests that were made for them.

So basically the first two movies were about survival. After that it quickly became about elaborate traps and gore, which was something we noticed as a group. I didn't rush out to see this new one and I doubt I will at any point, although it is apparently the last one.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well the this last one is pure story.


----------

